# Meaford Thread- Merged



## Sharpshooter (7 May 2005)

Just wondering if the shacks in Meaford have internet access, eg wireless, or a place where you can plug into the wall, Ive been there before but i forget if they have anything. If not where would one go to get access. Im going to be on another course in the summer and I run a successful company on the internet so I have to keep up with things. Thanks.


----------



## qor556 (7 May 2005)

I don't even remember there being electrical sockets in the shacks  ... I think the wireless internet access is a negative, never heard of it The only internet access that I know of is in the room over by the CANEX or something where there are computers you can use that have it. But on course, you never know how often you are able to go there, so good luck!


----------



## Edward Campbell (7 May 2005)

Depending upon what type of wireless services you already have and how profitable your business is you may want to consider using one of the 1x type networks offered by all three of the major PCS carriers: Bell Mobility, Rogers Wireless and TELUS Mobility.

You can see the Bell coverage, as an example, here: http://www.businessonthego1.com/english/pdf/Ontaio_Quebec.pdf 

1x provides nearly two-times dial-up speed.


----------



## Warvstar (7 May 2005)

or if you dont want to spend that much money go for dial-up speed from fido for half the price. www.fido.ca Service is kinda bad but its cheaper.


----------



## George Wallace (8 May 2005)

Warvstar said:
			
		

> ........Service is kinda bad but its cheaper.



It is not cheap, if you buy it and there is no Service where you go.....


----------



## Lost_Warrior (8 May 2005)

> Depending upon what type of wireless services you already have and how profitable your business is you may want to consider using one of the 1x type networks offered by all three of the major PCS carriers: Bell Mobility, Rogers Wireless and TELUS Mobility.



That would be a good idea, but if I didn't know better, I would say they jam cell phone signals in Meaford.  The minute I leave base I have a signal....then when I get back, it's gone....errie...


----------



## MikeM (8 May 2005)

I noticed the same thing Warrior...

I would be standing outside the shacks with no signal... yet we drove 200m past the gate and I get a full signal.. definetly eerie!


----------



## a23trucker (8 May 2005)

The jamming comes from the same room that has the weather control knob in Range Control....
 LOL

AM


----------



## Fusaki (9 May 2005)

Or its just that God hates Meaford...


----------



## George Wallace (9 May 2005)

a23trucker said:
			
		

> The jamming comes from the same room that has the weather control knob in Range Control....



Are you saying there is a Knob in Meaford Range Control who controls the weather?     ;D

The 'Signal Loss' may be due to the amount of 'metal' in the ground on that fine piece of land.... ;D

Any more Mudford theories?     :warstory:


----------



## Sharpshooter (11 May 2005)

alright thansk for your helps guys im loking into your solutions and ill elt you know what i decide


----------



## Trinity (23 May 2005)

you run a sucessful business.... and you want to go to Meaford?
Hrm...  I stay in business rather than go to Meaford.



			
				Ghostwalk said:
			
		

> Or its just that God hates Meaford...



Being the resident God Expert.. I concur!


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> you run a sucessful business.... and you want to go to Meaford?
> Hrm...   I stay in business rather than go to Meaford.
> 
> Being the resident God Expert.. I concur!



Oh you are an expert now are you ?  ;D

**watches for lightning**


----------



## Trinity (24 May 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> **watches for lightning**










 ;D


----------



## aesop081 (24 May 2005)

I'm not convinced !!


----------



## Trinity (24 May 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> I'm not convinced !!



What?  Thomas

Must you thrust your hands in my side and place your fingers
into the mark of the nails to believe?



(religious joke... John 20:25)


----------



## Mappy (5 Jun 2005)

The cell phone signal at Downsview in Toronto does the same thing as in Meaford


----------



## annemarielyman (6 Jun 2005)

Just an FYI. My husband is in Meaford right now and has called me from his cell phone (Rogers) with no problems. Hope this helps.


----------



## tid (14 Jun 2005)

Cell phones do not work on the base at Meaford because of the location of the base...it is up on top of the escarpment...the call phone tower that services it is down below the hill...that is why you can get a full signal almost as soon as you leave the gates and start down the hill!!   Hope this helps!!!


----------



## infantrygf (19 Jul 2005)

Hi, my boy friend is doing his BMQ/SQ training in Meaford, I was wondering if anyone knows how i can contact him, either by phone or letters.  I do not have an address to send them to, or a phone number I can get a hold of him with. He has been gone since the 17th and I haven't heard form him yet, I pray that i will soon.

This is his second time in Meaford training, but the first time I've had to see him go, so I really don't know what is going on.

    Thanks
        Sarah


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (28 Jul 2005)

Sara, He will be home on the weekends(damn fuzzy army). If he says he stuck up there for the duration he is probably cheating on you with some local beauty with more fingers than teeth getting a gum ride. They have telephones up there, let him call you. Lord knows they have enough down time.   ;D


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Jul 2005)

BOOMER004 said:
			
		

> Sara, He will be home on the weekends(darn fuzzy army). If he says he stuck up there for the duration he is probably cheating on you with some local beauty with more fingers than teeth getting a gum ride. They have telephones up there, let him call you. Lord knows they have enough down time.   ;D



LMAO!!!! Oh god... dont scare her!

He has access to phones, time to use them, and has access to the post. He even has access to the internet at the Canex there... so he hasnt an excuse for not contacting you.


----------



## paracowboy (28 Jul 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> He has access to phones, time to use them, and has access to the post. He even has access to the internet at the Canex there.


what? 'Scuse me?


----------



## MikeM (31 Jul 2005)

Are you speaking for him?



			
				Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> He has access to phones, time to use them, and has access to the post. He even has access to the internet at the Canex there... so he hasnt an excuse for not contacting you.



Not everyone in Meaford gets that luxury time, lots of us have access to it, but spend most of our spare time cleaning kit and the shacks.


----------



## infantrygf (1 Aug 2005)

My Taras did come home for both weekends, he didn't call because they were running him into the ground for the first few days.  Now he calls me every day, sometimes twice, depending on how much time he has between classes or after dismissal.

No he's not cheating, he doesn't have time to, or any reason after I'm done with him on the weekends. ;D

Thanks for everyones input though.

      -Sarah


----------



## Second Chance (1 Aug 2005)

Well said. Well said indeed.


----------



## Mappy (2 Aug 2005)

> or any reason after I'm done with him on the weekends.




Hehe....dirty!


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (2 Aug 2005)

Just playing with you sarah, I am sure Taras is a very nice Ukrainian boy.


----------



## Tamara84 (10 Aug 2005)

So my bf is doing SQ in Meaford right now.....and I was just wondering how many weekends the reservists had off to date....for BMQ to now SQ. Reading some other people's  posts I got the impression that they had EVERY weekend off....if this is true there will have to be some explainning to so since I only saw him on two consecutive weekends in mid July. (I hope that whoever posted that was wrong cause my blood pressure went sky high when I read that!!!!)

Thanks 
Tamara


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Aug 2005)

honestly, no one here would be able to accurately answer that...

It would depend on which SQ course he's one (they don't just have one at a time usually). It would also depend on whether their staff has chosen to reward them by giving them their weekends, or punish them by taking them away, or whether they're just not getting them.

SQ is a tough course, so it's possible they're working....just because other guys on this site said they had their weekends off, doesn't mean your BF has his.

My best suggestion would be to email your BF, (be aware he may not get the email, no 'regular' internet access usually), write him a letter, or wait for his call.

and to tell you the truth, from my experience in SQ, he was lucky to even GET 2 consecutive weekends off.

be patient, he'll be home soon


----------



## Tamara84 (11 Aug 2005)

Thanks, the reassurance is definatley appreciated. He had the 2 weekends off when he was finishing up his BMQ. I wasn't expecting to see him a lot or anything during SQ, it just sounded odd that some people get almost every weekend off and others get almost nothing.  :-\ I guess that's why I could never handle being in the army myself hahaha


----------



## infantrygf (16 Aug 2005)

If there is a serious emergency at home, is there any emergency numbers to call the meaford base with to get in contact with someone in training there?


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Aug 2005)

It should still be good, the number I have for the Range Control Duty Centre is;

(519) 538-1371, ext 6568


Confirmed in Comms Annex here: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfca_tc/RSOs.htm


----------



## Slim (17 Aug 2005)

infantrygf said:
			
		

> If there is a serious emergency at home, is there any emergency numbers to call the meaford base with to get in contact with someone in training there?



Is this a current emergency or are you just gathering info just in case?

IF there is an emergency happening now and we can help to provide any info you require let us know but paerhaps PM a staff member, rather thqan post it publicly.

Just a thought

Cheers

Slim


----------



## infantrygf (17 Aug 2005)

Thanks for the number.

   -Sarah


----------



## Armywife_chimo (11 Nov 2007)

We currently live in Valcartier and are getting posted to Meaford next summer.  What is it like out there? Is there any PMQ's? what is the real estate market like? Are there any french schools?  

Thank you in advance for the responses.


----------



## navymich (11 Nov 2007)

Jewls said:
			
		

> Is there any PMQ's?



According to  the CFHA Website, no, there are not any Q's there.

 Here is the link for MFRC Meaford.  You should be able to find out some of your answers there.  As well, I suggest that you contact them for a welcome package, or to have them provide you with some contacts in the area to get you a headstart on some of your planning.


----------



## Ammo (11 Nov 2007)

Also try this web site http://armyonline.kingston.mil.ca/LFCA/143000440000931/Default.asp
(not sure if available on Internet or just intranet). You should also be getting a sponsor that is supposed to assist you in your move. Contact where you are going to be working, thye should help you.


----------



## brihard (16 May 2009)

Sorry to revive a necrothread, but it saves me starting a new one. Does anyone know if the internet situation in Meaford has changed in the last couple of years? I'll be instructing this summer, living in whatever accommodations are normally provided for reserve instructors. If someone can tell me if there's internet, or how far I'll have to hitch-hike to find it I'd be grateful.


----------



## toughenough (26 May 2009)

Last weekend I was talking with a buddy that taught up there about this. He said the Rocket Sticks are pretty good, and he knows a few guys in the shacks were able to play WoW on it. He did say its hit or miss though, and what works in one room may not work in another. Make sure you get a 30 day money back guarantee type of thing.


----------

